# Adam's Rotors... what's the deal?



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Sure, they're pretty... but are they worth it? I haven't been able to find that much information or reviews about them. Does anyone have any experience with them?
I drive a MkV GTI with APR Stage 1 (so nothing too crazy with power). I have regular jaunts between 100 and 130mph; I don't autocross; and I plan on doing one or two trackdays at a rather famous track later this summer. Otherwise I just drive the car to work and back.
I will be having a brake flush done soon along with new pads (Hawk HPS) and new rotors... I'm just trying to figure out what to go with.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

I just bought some, he seems like a legit guy. I will tell ya how they are when I get them broke in and drive around for a while.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

plenty of reviews here: www.adamsrotors.com >feedback 
documents most all the replies from the 10-20+ threads out there...

AR has been in business for almost 5 years now.
this is the 4th running thread on audizine where adam's rotors was birthed: AUDIZINE

the facebook page really shows the current happenings at AR and shows the brand growing and doing well, 2010 has been huge...

the latest release is AR race and street:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but just now stumbled across this. 

We at DBC are Adam's exclusive VW distributer so let us know if your in need of an AR set-up!


----------

